# دروس لتعليم برنامج ansys من جامعة ميلان



## نبيه الدياب (1 مايو 2008)

http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/24-ansys/
this the like, it has tutorial about ansys , how you can use it .it’s marvelous and you can go to reference


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 مايو 2008)

بكلمات قليلا...... احكينا عن البرنامج اذا سمحت


----------



## نبيه الدياب (2 مايو 2008)

الاخوان الكريمين 
البرنامج هو برنامج تصميم ميكانيكي 
اذا كان احد الاخوان يعمل على برنامج 2008 inventor يلاحظ بوضوح ان حساب الاجهادات بالبرنامج يتم بدعم من برنامج ansys 
يقوم البرنامج بتحليل الاجهدات و يدرس الانتشار الحراري ضمن الالية وكذلك يدرس تاثير الموائع على الهياكل 
الدروس الموضوعة اكثر من رائعة وبسيطة التعلم
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## أبو نهاد (2 مايو 2008)

كلام حلو ..... معناه بدنا البرنامج وتوتوريل على شان ندرسه ..... او انت بتدرسنا ايه ..... كويس يا مهندس نبيه


----------



## نبيه الدياب (2 مايو 2008)

*البرنامج*

انا بحثت عن البرنامج على النت و حصلت على كثير من مواقع التورنت الحاوية على هذا البرنامج
انا اعتذر من الاخوة لم اقم بتزيل البرنامج على مواقع المشاركة كون الانترنت في بلدي سيء جدا 
ولكنني سوف اقوم بتنزيله باقرب فرصة ممكنة 

في المرفقات يوجد ملف تورنت للبرنامج يمكن للجميع فتحه باحد برامج التورنت والبدء بالتحميل


----------



## مطور مصرى (2 مايو 2008)

الاخ العزيز نبيه
كيفية تحميل ANSYS 11
مع Windows Vista
كذلك كيفية الحصول على Inventor 2008
شكرا جزيلا لك واتمنى المساعدة


----------



## أبو نهاد (2 مايو 2008)

وانا نفس مشكلة اخي مطور مصري ... ايش عمل


----------



## نبيه الدياب (3 مايو 2008)

اخوان انا موجود بسوريا و البرامج كلها متوفرة بالسوق ولا احتاج لتنزيلها من النت 
بالبداية inventor 2008 حجمه حوالي 4 غيغا بايت وحالياً لايمكنني تحميله وسوف احاول جاهدا العثور عليه او تحميله باقرب فرصة ممكنة 
اما بالنسبة لبرنامج ansys 11 انا لدي في البداية ansys10 وعندي windows xp لكني ساجرب تنزيل ansys11 على windows vista واخبرك الطريقة باقرب فرصة


----------



## نبيه الدياب (3 مايو 2008)

الملف المرفق هو ملف تورنت لتحميل برنامج inventor2008 


وفي حال احتاج احد الاخوان برنامج ما, يمكنه البحث عنه على الموقع
www.torrentz.com
ان هذا الموقع يقوم بالبحث بمواقع التورنت الاخرى ويمكن العثور من خلاله على معظم البرامج الهندسية 
بالنسبة لي قمت بتزيل برنامج pro engenner v3.0 من خلال هذا الموقع
والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## أبو نهاد (3 مايو 2008)

اخي نبيه اطلب مساعده من مشرفنا م.مصري ...... على ما اعتقد عندو كل ما تحتاجه ...... عن هذا البرنامج


----------



## نبيه الدياب (3 مايو 2008)

اكيد بدي مساعدة وقت التحميل على الرابدشير 
بس طالما انو الزميل المشرف يملك هذه البرامج ليش ماشاركنا فيها من قبل واكتر من شخص على هذا الملتقى طلب هذه البرامج 
وكمان انا ماطلبت البرنامج ولا طريقة التنزيل انت اللي طلبت


----------



## قطرة امل (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## مطور مصرى (4 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك وفى انتظار المساعدة من اى زميل


----------



## أبو نهاد (4 مايو 2008)

نبيه الدياب قال:


> اكيد بدي مساعدة وقت التحميل على الرابدشير
> بس طالما انو الزميل المشرف يملك هذه البرامج ليش ماشاركنا فيها من قبل واكتر من شخص على هذا الملتقى طلب هذه البرامج
> وكمان انا ماطلبت البرنامج ولا طريقة التنزيل انت اللي طلبت


 
اخي نبيه ..... بينك افهمت الموضوع خطأ..... انا قصدي اتعون انت ومشرف م. مصري على تتطور هذا الموضوع ..... في كيفية رفع برنامج ... وضع دروس ...... وانا اسف اذا كنت سبب في ازعاجك ....


----------



## مطور مصرى (4 مايو 2008)

فى برنامج Ansys Multi كيف يمكن استدعاء تصميم معقد مرسوم على ال Inventor Or Catia


----------



## نبيه الدياب (5 مايو 2008)

You can import file from catia 
Select file → import →catia
But you can’t import files from inventor so that you must to save the file as (sat ) type 
Then select file →import →sat
The sat type is used to import / export the files from program to other ​ 

good luck​​


----------



## نبيه الدياب (5 مايو 2008)

*How to install ansys 10*

اعتذر من جميع الاخوان لم اتمكن من تحميل الملفات الان 
لكن بالقريب العاجل ان شاء الله​


----------



## نبيه الدياب (6 مايو 2008)

hello 
this link is for (how to install ansys 10 + crack)
http://mihd.net/6tb9pfj


----------



## mhamad (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا مع التميات بداوم الإبداع


----------



## نبيه الدياب (7 يونيو 2008)

ansys 11 64 bit

http://rapidshare.com/files/66745476/ANSYS110_WINX64.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66882602/ANSYS110_WINX64.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66729697/ANSYS110_WINX64.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66739942/ANSYS110_WINX64.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66727478/ANSYS110_WINX64.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66735782/ANSYS110_WINX64.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66709101/ANSYS110_WINX64.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66721948/ANSYS110_WINX64.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66698185/ANSYS110_WINX64.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66732502/ANSYS110_WINX64.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66718454/ANSYS110_WINX64.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66724978/ANSYS110_WINX64.part05.rar


----------



## نبيه الدياب (7 يونيو 2008)

how to instal ansys 11

http://rapidshare.com/files/37950177/Guia_de_instala__o_Ansys_11.txt


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (16 أغسطس 2008)

مرحبا اولا شكرا على برنامج الansys
ثانيا برنامج pro engineer عندي بس مش عارف انزله 
يا اخوان ضروري لو سمحتم.


----------



## نبيه الدياب (16 أغسطس 2008)

> ثانيا برنامج pro engineer عندي بس مش عارف انزله
> يا اخوان ضروري لو سمحتم.


مافيني ساعدك بلا ماتحدد اي اصدار من البرنامج 
غالبا هدا البرنامج صعب التنزيل بس مافي مشكلة
في مع الكراك ملف نصي المفروض تتبع الخطوات منه حرفياً 
واذا في مجال تقلي اي اصدار من البرامج يعني v3.0 m010
او V2.0 m030
وانشالله بقدر ساعدك


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجدا


----------



## فرج فركاش (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا المزيد المزيد المزيد


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (18 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك يا نبيه عندي
wildfire2+3


----------



## نبيه الدياب (18 أغسطس 2008)

> اشكرك يا نبيه عندي
> Wildfire2+3


عفواً بس انت ماعطيتني الرقم الكامل متل ماوضحت فوق
ياريت تعطيني الرقم الكامل للبرنامج


----------



## حمدان زيارة (19 أغسطس 2008)

كل الشكرعلى هذا العمل


----------



## نحو الامام (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (19 أغسطس 2008)

V2.0 m030
شكرا


----------



## نبيه الدياب (20 أغسطس 2008)

هذا الكراك 
يحوي على مجموعة من الصور التوضيحية 
في البداية احفظ رقم id لجهازك من اول نافذة تظهر عند ادخال cd
شغل برنامج keygen الموجود في الملفات المرفقة 
ادخل رقم id مع الفواصل كما ظهر بالنافذة ثم اضغط generate من مكان وجود keygen يولد معه ملف license انقل هذا الملف الى اي مكان امن على جهازك بحيث لايحذف
عند التنصيب من نافذة flexlm license server اختار add ثم loked license file وقم باستعراض مكان الملف الجديد المنشأ 
في الحقيقة هذا الكراك لبرنامج m120 لكن حسب المصدر انه يعمل مع اصدار v2.0 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## نبيه الدياب (20 أغسطس 2008)

هذا هو الكراك


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا نبيه راح أحاول فيه اليوم


----------



## نبيه الدياب (26 أغسطس 2008)

تكرم عيونك رح اسال رفقاتي بس الشباب كلها متخرجة من سنة 
وخلال السنة اشتغلت بقطاعات مختلفة بس مو على ansys 
نحنا بنتعلم ansys بالجامعة خلال دراسة المانجستير


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكراًُ شكراً يا صديقي نبيه


----------



## نبيه الدياب (30 أغسطس 2008)

نحنا بخدمة الطيبين


----------



## أحمد دعبس (30 أغسطس 2009)

_جزاك الله كل خير 
_


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 مارس 2010)

نبيه الدياب قال:


> http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/24-ansys/
> this the like, it has tutorial about ansys , how you can use it .it’s marvelous and you can go to reference


============================================

المقولة أعجبتنى وكذلك الموضوع 
​


----------



## imortal knight (28 مايو 2010)

all the thanks to you


----------



## yahia14 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

دروس حول ansys ........*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------

